# License's



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

i know that there's a rule that a plumber can't start his own business without a master's or contractor's license or whatever you want to call it.yes it's illegal to do but whos going to know about it? just as long you know what you doing while you're working and you don't f*** nothing up you won't get caught.the customer who's house your going in rarely if at all ask the plumber to see his license.u can do side work for friends of family or friends of friends as well.



it's also been said that an appentice can only do drain cleaning and he can't legally do plumbing or install/repair water heaters,only journeymen and masters plumbers can do it,well some companies let apprentice guys run their own trucks.this is true from what i seen.they leyt apprentice guys go on jobs and do minor work and major work without a journeyman or masters plumber being present to supervise,but to me it doesn't matter to me as long as the apprentice guy knows what he's doing.their's even apprentice guys that work under other apprentice that has more experience.the inexperience app is the helper and the more experience app acting as a jman.





also of course some guys have a tradesman license which i know is between app and jman,but my point is just because a man doesn't have a license doesn't mean that he doesn't know how to plumb.if a person doesn't have a driver's license,does that always mean that he or she doesn't know how to drive a car?there's automotive mechanics that don't have an ASE license,but are good at fixing cars,there's barbers that don't have a barber's license that's good at cutting hair.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

How much is the owner of PZ paying you? These BS, nonsensical threads of yours that push very predictable buttons sure are driving up the views and the post count around here.:laughing: joke, BTW

Really, you are a first class, Grade A troll. I just wish your bridge would fall on you already.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I know a site you can go to Allen where you can play this game you appear to enjoy so much


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

I imagine you as a bored college student troll. You must be in your dorm room smoking weed, spewing out double negatives and tactfully mangled grammar.
If so, I say good work! I sometimes get on the M.D. forums and have some fun myself. (THOSE guys are UPTIGHT!) 
If this is not the case, you may want to look for other work. You could do long haul trucking, sanitation worker (garbage or sewer), city, county or any government work for that matter.
If you continue plumbing you will hurt yourself, or worse, hurt someone else.
From your posts you seem to lack any respect for the trade and any motivation to learn. 
In regards to working unlicensed, I think you should absolutely forge ahead with your plans. No need to have some journeyman plumber barking orders at you or pesky rules, regulations, and codes slowing you down. Cap off some dripping T&P lines, vent a water heater into a basement, plumb the cold side with PVC, connect copper to galvanized, run gas through pex pipe, install plenty of s traps.
You will build value and generate work for the licensed professional plumbers in your area when they have to clean up all your hackery.

Honestly,I have this strange hunch you might actually be sincere. I think you may have an undiagnosed learning disorder. If this is the case you need to build up some compensatory skills and find a patient journeyman who will work with you and not against you. You have to work hard in this business and we all have our challenges, physical and mental. I bet Forest Gump would have made a hell of an apprentice. No reason you can't do this if you try.


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

i quit,i'm not posting on this board no more,i'ma go find another plumber forum to post on due to lack of respect from people on here.it's too much negative energy in this plumbing zone message board.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

The exit door is self closing.


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

was it something I said? I meant to be more motivational. I never did finish those sensitivity training classes.:whistling2:
Seriously, if you are not trolling, you should treat this trade with more respect and more respect will be given. All the stuff you describe about your difficulties, we have all gone through 10x over and then some. "Im'a" you must be trolling.
:no:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Allencat said:


> i know that there's a rule that a plumber can't start his own business without a master's or contractor's license or whatever you want to call it.yes it's illegal to do but whos going to know about it? just as long you know what you doing while you're working and you don't f*** nothing up you won't get caught.the customer who's house your going in rarely if at all ask the plumber to see his license.u can do side work for friends of family or friends of friends as well.
> 
> it's also been said that an appentice can only do drain cleaning and he can't legally do plumbing or install/repair water heaters,only journeymen and masters plumbers can do it,well some companies let apprentice guys run their own trucks.this is true from what i seen.they leyt apprentice guys go on jobs and do minor work and major work without a journeyman or masters plumber being present to supervise,but to me it doesn't matter to me as long as the apprentice guy knows what he's doing.their's even apprentice guys that work under other apprentice that has more experience.the inexperience app is the helper and the more experience app acting as a jman.
> 
> also of course some guys have a tradesman license which i know is between app and jman,but my point is just because a man doesn't have a license doesn't mean that he doesn't know how to plumb.if a person doesn't have a driver's license,does that always mean that he or she doesn't know how to drive a car?there's automotive mechanics that don't have an ASE license,but are good at fixing cars,there's barbers that don't have a barber's license that's good at cutting hair.


Another wtf??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Allencat said:


> i quit,i'm not posting on this board no more,i'ma go find another plumber forum to post on due to lack of respect from people on here.it's too much negative energy in this plumbing zone message board.


Best thing he ever said! Go on.. join another forum, we'll be there to take the beatings even further! Lmfao


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

no i'm not trollin,people on here be disrespecting,but i'm not going to entertain it since this is a message board,i'ma a bigger man than that.people want to hate and talk down on the next new man for trying to get his shine on.yall act like yall invented plumbing,like yall are the kings who wrote the book on rules of plumbing.yall are childish,suppose to be grown men but act like kids.no words of encouragement,it's like yall get a boost out of trying to tear the next man down just to build your ownself up....all i wanted to do own here was socialize with u guys and have a good game of conversation with yall about plumbing,but no because i'm a crab in the bucket yall want to cut my hand off before i make it the top.....no matter what u haters and nonbelievers on here say,i'm going to become a successful plumber.i don't need the PZ website to do so,i can learn from the best plumbers on another plumbing forum and from plumbers in real life.




none of you critics on here were born already knowing about plumbing yourselves.,remember you were all green at once and somedody had to teach you how to plumb too.so why hate on the next man?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Allencat said:


> no i'm not trollin,people on here be disrespecting,but i'm not going to entertain it since this is a message board,i'ma a bigger man than that.people want to hate and talk down on the next new man for trying to get his shine on.yall act like yall invented plumbing,like yall are the kings who wrote the book on rules of plumbing.yall are childish,suppose to be grown men but act like kids.no words of encouragement,it's like yall get a boost out of trying to tear the next man down just to build your ownself up....all i wanted to do own here was socialize with u guys and have a good game of conversation with yall about plumbing,but no because i'm a crab in the bucket yall want to cut my hand off before i make it the top.....no matter what u haters and nonbelievers on here say,i'm going to become a successful plumber.i don't need the PZ website to do so,i can learn from the best plumbers on another plumbing forum and from plumbers in real life.
> 
> none of you critics on here were born already knowing about plumbing yourselves.,remember you were all green at once and somedody had to teach you how to plumb too.so why hate on the next man?


If ya hate us so bad, why you keep coming here?? Have ya try the PHACER yet? You'll be murdered.


----------



## kckitchens (Jul 31, 2012)

Amen


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

The reason everybody thinks you're trolling is because of your attitude on the forum. If you complain on this forum (unless it's about a hole customers or crappy products) most plumbers find it disrespectful.
Part of becoming a plumber or an electrician, or doctor for that matter is getting through the hazing process. I don't think any plumber who is worth a sh*t didn't suffer at the hands of at least one truly sadistic, uncaring ******* of a journeyman. I hate to admit it, but the guy who taught me the most was the guy who was the biggest pr*ck. Every week he would tell me to quit, that I would never make it. I felt like sh*t for a year with him. But every day I was back, and every day I got better.
You have to remember it's not about you. It's the nature of apprenticeship. If you can put your ego aside and get through the hard labor and insults, you come out the other side being kind of bullet proof. And when you finally turn out you can be better than the a**holes you had to put up with. 
If you take this stuff seriously, enroll in an apprenticeship, and start going to school you will get more respect and you might end up being more respectful.
By the way, the other plumbing forums will be just as nice as this one.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Allencat said:


> no i'm not trollin,people on here be disrespecting,but i'm not going to entertain it since this is a message board,i'ma a bigger man than that.people want to hate and talk down on the next new man for trying to get his shine on.yall act like yall invented plumbing,like yall are the kings who wrote the book on rules of plumbing.yall are childish,suppose to be grown men but act like kids.no words of encouragement,it's like yall get a boost out of trying to tear the next man down just to build your ownself up....all i wanted to do own here was socialize with u guys and have a good game of conversation with yall about plumbing,but no because i'm a crab in the bucket yall want to cut my hand off before i make it the top.....no matter what u haters and nonbelievers on here say,i'm going to become a successful plumber.i don't need the PZ website to do so,i can learn from the best plumbers on another plumbing forum and from plumbers in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You defecate all over the profession that I love and all of the sacrifice I have had to make to get where I am today, all of the late nights and weekends and endless hours in the baking heat I still put in to move forward, all of the crap I and so many others have had to eat over the years, and YOU talk about others disrespecting YOU??!?

You want to be put in your own service truck after a few months in the trade, you come on here talking about how it is alright for apprentices to do sidework, how it is alright for apprentices to be sent out on their own. Apprentices are apprentices for a reason, because they need to learn a lot before they can be entrusted with safeguarding the public health. You have been told over and over that you don't know enough to safely go out on your own, but you won't hear it. You don't care about anyone else but yourself. 

Get the hell out of my trade.:furious:


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

pdxplumber said:


> The reason everybody thinks you're trolling is because of your attitude on the forum. If you complain on this forum (unless it's about a hole customers or crappy products) most plumbers find it disrespectful.
> Part of becoming a plumber or an electrician, or doctor for that matter is getting through the hazing process. I don't think any plumber who is worth a sh*t didn't suffer at the hands of at least one truly sadistic, uncaring ******* of a journeyman. I hate to admit it, but the guy who taught me the most was the guy who was the biggest pr*ck. Every week he would tell me to quit, that I would never make it. I felt like sh*t for a year with him. But every day I was back, and every day I got better.
> You have to remember it's not about you. It's the nature of apprenticeship. If you can put your ego aside and get through the hard labor and insults, you come out the other side being kind of bullet proof. And when you finally turn out you can be better than the a**holes you had to put up with.
> If you take this stuff seriously, enroll in an apprenticeship, and start going to school you will get more respect and you might end up being more respectful.
> By the way, the other plumbing forums will be just as nice as this one.


Amen to your comment. Been there, experienced similar situations and now I am thankful to a few old school guys who taught me the hard way. It made me a better plumber and person!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Allencat said:


> i know that there's a rule that a plumber can't start his own business without a master's or contractor's license or whatever you want to call it.yes it's illegal to do but whos going to know about it? just as long you know what you doing while you're working and you don't f*** nothing up you won't get caught.the customer who's house your going in rarely if at all ask the plumber to see his license.u can do side work for friends of family or friends of friends as well.
> 
> it's also been said that an appentice can only do drain cleaning and he can't legally do plumbing or install/repair water heaters,only journeymen and masters plumbers can do it,well some companies let apprentice guys run their own trucks.this is true from what i seen.they leyt apprentice guys go on jobs and do minor work and major work without a journeyman or masters plumber being present to supervise,but to me it doesn't matter to me as long as the apprentice guy knows what he's doing.their's even apprentice guys that work under other apprentice that has more experience.the inexperience app is the helper and the more experience app acting as a jman.
> 
> also of course some guys have a tradesman license which i know is between app and jman,but my point is just because a man doesn't have a license doesn't mean that he doesn't know how to plumb.if a person doesn't have a driver's license,does that always mean that he or she doesn't know how to drive a car?there's automotive mechanics that don't have an ASE license,but are good at fixing cars,there's barbers that don't have a barber's license that's good at cutting hair.


You talk about respect! This comment is so disrespectful to the people that have put in decades of hours to earn the right to say they are a plumber. Everything you do is earned not given.without time and training you do not deserve the title. You want us to respect your posts, post something that has some intelagent matter to it.


----------



## Copper face (May 8, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> You talk about respect! This comment is so disrespectful to the people that have put in decades of hours to earn the right to say they are a plumber. Everything you do is earned not given.without time and training you do not deserve the title. You want us to respect your posts, post something that has some intelagent matter to it.


Amen to that... I have meet those same guys that say they have 20+ yr in the trade and have no license and you know what they didn't know a damn thing .I have come to the conclusion if you are to lazy to get the license you are to lazy to learn how to do plumbing to begin with . My advice take the time to learn from your journeymen or master they are the ones that actually care to teach you the right way.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Allencat said:


> no i'm not trollin,people on here be disrespecting,but i'm not going to entertain it since this is a message board,i'ma a bigger man than that.people want to hate and talk down on the next new man for trying to get his shine on.yall act like yall invented plumbing,like yall are the kings who wrote the book on rules of plumbing.yall are childish,suppose to be grown men but act like kids.no words of encouragement,it's like yall get a boost out of trying to tear the next man down just to build your ownself up....all i wanted to do own here was socialize with u guys and have a good game of conversation with yall about plumbing,but no because i'm a crab in the bucket yall want to cut my hand off before i make it the top.....no matter what u haters and nonbelievers on here say,i'm going to become a successful plumber.i don't need the PZ website to do so,i can learn from the best plumbers on another plumbing forum and from plumbers in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called paying your dues sir....

I actually didn't come up under an *******. He could be a hard man in most people's opinion but he is a heck of a plumber and I was fortunate to be trained by him.

I can tell you now though that plumbers that are patient enough to train a man that fits the man you portray in your posting style are few and far between.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Allencat said:


> i know that there's a rule that a plumber can't start his own business without a master's or contractor's license or whatever you want to call it.yes it's illegal to do but whos going to know about it? just as long you know what you doing while you're working and you don't f*** nothing up you won't get caught.the customer who's house your going in rarely if at all ask the plumber to see his license.u can do side work for friends of family or friends of friends as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone can get a contractors license, in the state I live in anyway. I have my Journeyman license, had it since 1998. I didn't need my master license but I wish I had taken the test, cause now I do need it, and I can't take the Delaware Master license test till August. 

In Delaware there are limited licenses for HVAC and electrician, but not plumbing, you need a license to have your business. Try advertising without a license, try getting insurance without a license, in this state it won't happen. 

I have no idea what you are trying to get at with your posts, you can't open a plumbing with 2 weeks experience, or 2 years experience. Take some freakin pride in your job, its a long process and if you can't work with someone after a short time then quit plumbing, if you don't like like plumbing then quit plumbing, go hang out with the sparkys, the (cologne guys). They whine alot and have small hands.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

I can say this guy will never learn enough in our trade because he thinks he knows it with out putting any blood and sweat . How's the new job working out ? Bet your crew is about to hang themselves ....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

This thread needs a liberal application of...


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Im just gonna put it out there. Preeeeetty sure this is a disgruntled ex poster just stirring ****. Just have a laugh gentlemen.


----------



## andy86 (Mar 5, 2013)

Can someone just ban him already


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

andy86 said:


> Can someone just ban him already


Sorry, no can do.

Rules say you have to be in the pipe trades, not that you have to be good at it. :laughing: :jester:


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

To the OP: License regulations, rules, laws and guidelines are there for a reason; a good reason at that. Every time someone without the proper licensing/credentials lands a job, you just stole food off the table from a legit plumber, not to mention you fall into the unlicensed hack category and the cutthroat category, because you can 'steal' jobs by offering a rate that a legit company can't.

Hopefully one day PZ requires all members to scan and post their licenses, because I find it hard to believe that any plumbing professional would have the views you do.

Respectfully,
-James


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

I agree 100 % , Master plumbers and Journeyman should not have to read about some guy crying that the plumbing trade is not giving him a fair shake. You don't hear me crying about my worker comp or liability keeps going up or how I had to dig undergrounds in the cold to put my time in. You don't have the proper license to to ***** !!!!! And frankly !! I don't need to read about some guy feeling his boss not giving him a shot to lay pipe !!! News flash!!!!! They think you will (1) cost them money (2) hurt someone (3) or hurt yourself.
I don't post to often, but I'm on here everyday and for the most part I find it helpful and funny. 

But dammm !!!! You sound like a electrician... Lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber71 said:


> But dammm !!!! You sound like a electrician... Lol


But he has the brains of a roofer or, drywaller....:laughing:


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Lol...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U have have got to be joking. Dude we have better things to do then play ur games I pitty ur coworkers if u really are such an idiot


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I was born with prints in one hand slip joint pliers the other. I've never had a leak or a red tag on my inspection. I've never forgot a part for an install nor had one extra fitting after the install was done Grown men cry when they see my installs and name ther first born son after me. I'm the god of plumbing !!! I wait. I just woke up. What a great dream


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I was born with prints in one hand slip joint pliers the other. I've never had a leak or a red tag on my inspection. I've never forgot a part for an install nor had one extra fitting after the install was done Grown men cry when they see my installs and name ther first born son after me. I'm the god of plumbing !!! I wait. I just woke up. What a great dream


Texas cigarettes different down there??? Lol


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I was born with prints in one hand slip joint pliers the other. I've never had a leak or a red tag on my inspection. I've never forgot a part for an install nor had one extra fitting after the install was done Grown men cry when they see my installs and name ther first born son after me. I'm the god of plumbing !!! I wait. I just woke up. What a great dream


I was feeling the shock an awe for a second.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I was born with prints in one hand slip joint pliers the other. I've never had a leak or a red tag on my inspection. I've never forgot a part for an install nor had one extra fitting after the install was done Grown men cry when they see my installs and name ther first born son after me. I'm the god of plumbing !!! I wait. I just woke up. What a great dream


Damn I was waiting for the I am chuck Norris ending.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

No but I am walker texas ranger !!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Texas cigarettes different down there??? Lol


Yep! i'm thinking some of dem south of the border left handed ones.... :laughing:


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I was born with prints in one hand slip joint pliers the other. I've never had a leak or a red tag on my inspection. I've never forgot a part for an install nor had one extra fitting after the install was done Grown men cry when they see my installs and name ther first born son after me. I'm the god of plumbing !!! I wait. I just woke up. What a great dream


And one day our buddy Allencat is going to be just like you! Or maybe even better, in spite of how mean we have been to him. Just you watch!


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Allencat said:


> i know that there's a rule that a plumber can't start his own business without a master's or contractor's license or whatever you want to call it.yes it's illegal to do but whos going to know about it? just as long you know what you doing while you're working and you don't f*** nothing up you won't get caught.the customer who's house your going in rarely if at all ask the plumber to see his license.u can do side work for friends of family or friends of friends as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. 

And if you want to live your life as a hack go right ahead. In my state there are code officials hungry for people such as you mentioned. It is ILLEGAL to ACT as a licensed contractor. I hope you are only making a general statement and aren't really this person you describe. If one "knows how to plumb", one should have no problem with a 5 hour exam, testing that knowledge.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Redwood said:


> But he has the brains of a roofer or, drywaller....:laughing:


:no:

Mason.:yes:

:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

When Chuck Norris started out in plumbing, he was TMP's apprentice. :laughing:


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

Triplecrown24 said:


> To the OP: License regulations, rules, laws and guidelines are there for a reason; a good reason at that. Every time someone without the proper licensing/credentials lands a job, you just stole food off the table from a legit plumber, not to mention you fall into the unlicensed hack category and the cutthroat category, because you can 'steal' jobs by offering a rate that a legit company can't.
> 
> Hopefully one day PZ requires all members to scan and post their licenses, because I find it hard to believe that any plumbing professional would have the views you do.
> 
> ...


 


you look at it as stealing from a "legit" plumber,but i look at it as competing.


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

Plumb26 said:


> .
> 
> If one "knows how to plumb", one should have no problem with a 5 hour exam, testing that knowledge.


 

i don't mind taking the exam and getting my journeyman license when that time comes,in texas you have to work at least 8,000 hours in the field to even take the exam,but i want to be a plumber NOW,i don't have patience to be waiting 8,000 hours or 3 to 5 years for that,when i'm off the clock i''m gonna do side jobs until i get the 10 years of on the clock experience that i need then i'll will take the masters test and get my masters license so i can become legal to run the business.





i'm not disrespecting plumbing at all,i love the trade,but i don't give a damn about laws and codes.....i know they make the codes and laws for safety reasons,but while i'm doing side work i the plumber will be the judge of my own work.i will be my own inspector after i'm done doing each job.if somethings not right about the work i just did then i'll do it over again.it doesn't matter if i have a license or not just as long as the pipes are connected,water or gas leaks from the pipes,or as long as the vent pipe on the gas water heater isn't touching the ceiling any thing else that would be a fire hazard(at least 1 inch clearance is needed).as long as the house doesn't get flooded with water or smell like gas then i'm good.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

You have to be the second most Informed stooge , the first was a chap " jnosh" 
Please just shut up already !!! It's really sad now,


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't know who this fellow is... Possibly a former member...Maybe a current member... might be some admin thing to increase posts on the site. I have absolutely no clue. All I know is I can't believe how many of you keep getting sucked in by this troll. Whoever it is, he's laughing his rear end off with every comment. How do I know? Because every time his threads start to die down he chimes in with some fresh rhetoric that is more inflammatory and controversial than before. Even an epic smackdown doesn't deter him. Might be the man jnohs himself. Shoot, even jnohs might've been someone's sock puppet. 

Trolls are lurking everywhere...

And if I'm wrong, this guy is too cognitively impaired to recognize the merits of reason and logic, not to mention laws. Don't waste your time.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

True !!! But it's like a car wreck !!! Just can't turn away.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Are we still at this. I for one think he's fake as can be. I'd like to know ur name !!!that way I know if ur for real or not. Ur not competing ur just a hack. U know jack chit about plumbing or codes. Codes are what we live and plumb by. I hope u burn a house down and go to prison for it. But ur great at driving the post count up To bad this is how y'all have decided to keep a float


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I believe we are just dogs barking at our reflection in the patio door.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Just don't sniff my butt, and we will get along fine.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Allencat said:


> i don't mind taking the exam and getting my journeyman license when that time comes,in texas you have to work at least 8,000 hours in the field to even take the exam,but i want to be a plumber NOW,i don't have patience to be waiting 8,000 hours or 3 to 5 years for that,when i'm off the clock i''m gonna do side jobs until i get the 10 years of on the clock experience that i need then i'll will take the masters test and get my masters license so i can become legal to run the business.
> 
> i'm not disrespecting plumbing at all,i love the trade,but i don't give a damn about laws and codes.....i know they make the codes and laws for safety reasons,but while i'm doing side work i the plumber will be the judge of my own work.i will be my own inspector after i'm done doing each job.if somethings not right about the work i just did then i'll do it over again.it doesn't matter if i have a license or not just as long as the pipes are connected,water or gas leaks from the pipes,or as long as the vent pipe on the gas water heater isn't touching the ceiling any thing else that would be a fire hazard(at least 1 inch clearance is needed).as long as the house doesn't get flooded with water or smell like gas then i'm good.


 Ya a idiot , Jnosh...


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

SewerRat said:


> I don't know who this fellow is... Possibly a former member...Maybe a current member... might be some admin thing to increase posts on the site. I have absolutely no clue. All I know is I can't believe how many of you keep getting sucked in by this troll. Whoever it is, he's laughing his rear end off with every comment. How do I know? Because every time his threads start to die down he chimes in with some fresh rhetoric that is more inflammatory and controversial than before. Even an epic smackdown doesn't deter him.
> 
> Trolls are lurking everywhere...
> 
> And if I'm wrong, this guy is too cognitively impaired to recognize the merits of reason and logic, not to mention laws. Don't waste your time.


I agree SewerRat . . . we should not feed trolls. I tend to agree with your assessment; however, I would not put money on it. Every time I think I have seen it all, or heard it all, an idiot comes along and proves me wrong.

As for this situation, if this guy is real and believes what he writes, he is blatantly disregarding the law, and at the very least unprofessional. It's sad to think there could be someone like him out there working, with the audacity to call themselves a plumber.

AllenCat is a disgrace to the trade. It will catch up with him. We can look at it this way, he makes everyone else look that much better. :yes:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Allencat said:


> i don't mind taking the exam and getting my journeyman license when that time comes,in texas you have to work at least 8,000 hours in the field to even take the exam,but i want to be a plumber NOW,i don't have patience to be waiting 8,000 hours or 3 to 5 years for that,when i'm off the clock i''m gonna do side jobs until i get the 10 years of on the clock experience that i need then i'll will take the masters test and get my masters license so i can become legal to run the business.
> 
> i'm not disrespecting plumbing at all,i love the trade,but i don't give a damn about laws and codes.....i know they make the codes and laws for safety reasons,but while i'm doing side work i the plumber will be the judge of my own work.i will be my own inspector after i'm done doing each job.if somethings not right about the work i just did then i'll do it over again.it doesn't matter if i have a license or not just as long as the pipes are connected,water or gas leaks from the pipes,or as long as the vent pipe on the gas water heater isn't touching the ceiling any thing else that would be a fire hazard(at least 1 inch clearance is needed).as long as the house doesn't get flooded with water or smell like gas then i'm good.


The 8000 hour min. On experience is a standard to keep young fools from making drastic mistakes. Without experience you will flood a house you will make a mistake on a flue and you will leave with a gas line leaking in a wall so when a light switch is flipped there goes the house. All I can say is you better have good liability ins. Because you will use it. That is if you don't get run out of town first


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

This guy is full of crap. He can't even carry my tool bag let alone call him self a plumber. I'm calling you out. Fraud fake troll. Get real man and get lost


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Allencat said:


> i don't mind taking the exam and getting my journeyman license when that time comes,in texas you have to work at least 8,000 hours in the field to even take the exam,but i want to be a plumber NOW,i don't have patience to be waiting 8,000 hours or 3 to 5 years for that,when i'm off the clock i''m gonna do side jobs until i get the 10 years of on the clock experience that i need then i'll will take the masters test and get my masters license so i can become legal to run the business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to delete my account if posts like this are allowed.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

This guy ain't real. But he's a moron ether way !!! And yes that crap should be deleted


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Easier way to solve the Allencat problem is Just ignore him when he/she posts anything. I Know its hard but dont engage in conversation with him. Eventually whom ever Allencat really is will get bored and go away. And will be forced into inventing a new troll to annoy us with. Responding to this tool is exactly what who ever invented him is counting on. Who ever it is knows us well including our personalities and exactly witch buttons to push to get us to react its blatantly obvious.


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

u guys be taking this trade too serious,don't nobody on Plumbing Zone be signing their name on my check,so why yall mad?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Allencat said:


> u guys be taking this trade to serouis.


We are SEROIUS in protecting the health of the Nation and you needs to be seroius about getting out of this trade and become a curb painter.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Allencat said:


> u guys be taking this trade too serious,don't nobody on Plumbing Zone be signing their name on my check,so why yall mad?


Yes, the trade we take serious. It is you that is the grain of salt.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Allencat said:


> u guys be taking this trade too serious,don't nobody on Plumbing Zone be signing their name on my check,so why yall mad?


If I were, your life would be hell for a week or so, and then I would stop signing your checks.
You could spend your days with your fingers in the fence around the construction site, with a sad puppy dog look on your face. While inside all of the real men would be going about the business of doing real man work. If you looked really pitiful, maybe myself and the rest of the plumbers would bring you the crusts off of our sandwiches when we are done with lunch. After all, not everyone can have the character and intelligence to be a plumber, doesn't mean that a loser should starve all of the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

This is why we take offense !!! People lives can be put at risk... You will never make it in this trade with a out look like that ... What a TROLL

P.S. Gas explosion


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> We are SEROIUS in protecting the health of the Nation and you needs to be seroius about getting out of this trade and become a curb painter.



I might have something for the troll they call Allencat.

Curb Painters Local 316. That works for me. :laughing: They use 2 colors, white and yellow. 1st year apprentices are the paint stirrers. 2nd year apprentices start painting with a flux brush, lol. 3rd year a 3/4 brush and so on.

We just need a crooked Business agent, and a scumbag president.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Plumber71 said:


> This is why we take offense !!! People lives can be put at risk... You will never make it in this trade with a out look like that ... What a TROLL
> 
> P.S. Gas explosion


I believe he is aware of that.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I find threads like this more offensive than inquiring homeowners, **** and racial epithets.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Allencat said:


> u guys be taking this trade too serious,don't nobody on Plumbing Zone be signing their name on my check,so why yall mad?


You wouldn't last a day much less a week on my payroll!


----------



## SeattlePlumber (Apr 30, 2011)

Allencat said:


> i know that there's a rule that a plumber can't start his own business without a master's or contractor's license or whatever you want to call it.yes it's illegal to do but whos going to know about it? just as long you know what you doing while you're working and you don't f*** nothing up you won't get caught.the customer who's house your going in rarely if at all ask the plumber to see his license.u can do side work for friends of family or friends of friends as well.
> 
> I think this article is for you: "How To Start A Sleezy Plumbing Company" http://www.badplumbers.org/blog/entry/how-to-start-a-sleazy-plumbing-company


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Allencat said:


> i know that there's a rule that a plumber can't start his own business without a master's or contractor's license or whatever you want to call it.yes it's illegal to do but whos going to know about it? just as long you know what you doing while you're working and you don't f*** nothing up you won't get caught.the customer who's house your going in rarely if at all ask the plumber to see his license.u can do side work for friends of family or friends of friends as well.
> 
> it's also been said that an appentice can only do drain cleaning and he can't legally do plumbing or install/repair water heaters,only journeymen and masters plumbers can do it,well some companies let apprentice guys run their own trucks.this is true from what i seen.they leyt apprentice guys go on jobs and do minor work and major work without a journeyman or masters plumber being present to supervise,but to me it doesn't matter to me as long as the apprentice guy knows what he's doing.their's even apprentice guys that work under other apprentice that has more experience.the inexperience app is the helper and the more experience app acting as a jman.
> 
> also of course some guys have a tradesman license which i know is between app and jman,but my point is just because a man doesn't have a license doesn't mean that he doesn't know how to plumb.if a person doesn't have a driver's license,does that always mean that he or she doesn't know how to drive a car?there's automotive mechanics that don't have an ASE license,but are good at fixing cars,there's barbers that don't have a barber's license that's good at cutting hair.


I call those type "Hacks". 

Hopefully the state lic board and the IRS will catch up with you.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

His not real !!!


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

A master plumber can go to jail/get sued if he floods a house or cause an explosion.when i talking about residental not commercial.residental plumbing is easy.here's an example,if i were working for a residental service company and i want to replace a water heater and remodify everything on it at a customer's house,if their house is in the city i would tell the homeowner i need to pull a permit and that they need to call an inspector to look over the work.l would tell them it's going to be $1200 for labor,parts and the new water heater with the permant included,but if the customer say they can't afford to pay that price,i would tell them that they can go to homedepot,ferguson,or some plumbing supply store,get a water heater for $300 and just have a uncle,son-in-law,son,brother,friend to install the water their water heater and they DON'T need an inspector nor pay for a perment.the customer will com out saving money like that.






doing repairs in residental is easy,so i don't understand why u have to have license to do reairs at a home.if your faucet on your kitchen sink is leaking just change the fauct or the hot water/cold water cartridge,if theirs a leaking pipe above the ceiling diagnose nose which pipe is leak and just it and replace with a new pipe.i know how a pluming system work from the inside of a house to the outside.i know hot to install a water line,i know how to install a cleanout drain,i know how to repipe a whole house.all u do is repipe horizonal and make the drops by cutting sheetrock.


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> His not real !!!


 


come to houston,lets meet up at a plumbing supply house,have a coffee together and conversate about plumbing.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Allencat said:


> come to houston,lets meet up at a plumbing supply house,have a coffee together and conversate about plumbing.


They let a joker like you in supply houses??


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

He's trying to get someone to talk to him there, now he's outsourcing lol.
By plumbing supply he might be referring to Home Depot.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Allencat said:


> come to houston,lets meet up at a plumbing supply house,have a coffee together and conversate about plumbing.


Dude I'd grab u by ur ear and drag u to the plumbing board in Austin my dam self I'm the last guy u ever want to meet


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Why is this guy not banned ???


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

http://www.tsbpe.state.tx.us/common/2011-Sep-PLLaw-Web-Book-Version.pdf


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Read that if you know so much.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Allencat said:


> A master plumber can go to jail/get sued if he floods a house or cause an explosion.when i talking about residental not commercial.residental plumbing is easy.here's an example,if i were working for a residental service company and i want to replace a water heater and remodify everything on it at a customer's house,if their house is in the city i would tell the homeowner i need to pull a permit and that they need to call an inspector to look over the work.l would tell them it's going to be $1200 for labor,parts and the new water heater with the permant included,but if the customer say they can't afford to pay that price,i would tell them that they can go to homedepot,ferguson,or some plumbing supply store,get a water heater for $300 and just have a uncle,son-in-law,son,brother,friend to install the water their water heater and they DON'T need an inspector nor pay for a perment.the customer will com out saving money like that.
> 
> doing repairs in residental is easy,so i don't understand why u have to have license to do reairs at a home.if your faucet on your kitchen sink is leaking just change the fauct or the hot water/cold water cartridge,if theirs a leaking pipe above the ceiling diagnose nose which pipe is leak and just it and replace with a new pipe.i know how a pluming system work from the inside of a house to the outside.i know hot to install a water line,i know how to install a cleanout drain,i know how to repipe a whole house.all u do is repipe horizonal and make the drops by cutting sheetrock.


One you can go to jail just for working without a license ,two you can't pull a permit your not qualified ,and if they want to have there relatives put it in it would be a step up from hacks like you!


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Allencat said:


> come to houston,lets meet up at a plumbing supply house,have a coffee together and conversate about plumbing.


Aww, that's so sweet! He just wants to conversate with us, poor widdle guy! He is such a nice guy, he is just misunderstood.:laughing:


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Maby the guy is super green and has only run into nice master and journeyman plumbers? He sounds like he has been spoon fed and never been **** on. Yea i got some heat from you guys for the side work. But i do kinda expect it because you guys have been through the program and tested out an have taken your licks and earned the right to chew me as well as any other unlicensed guy. It is what it is sadly and no matter how hard you bash this guy it seems he just doesn't get it. So why waste the time? Why not just let him be and kinda hope for the best for him and when he falls and he will fall. Just smugly say TOLD YOU.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh, we absolutely LOVE AllenCat around here! He is like a breath of fresh air in a room filled with stagnant primadona plumber types, his ideas are where the industry is headed. I wish I had met him, or his godlike twin brother, many years ago. 

To be honest, for the first time in years, I am excited about my job. I have a future now, despite my mental imbalance, my learning disability, my inability to...., well, let's just say that I feel like a man again. 

If he can make it, and we all know that he can, even an Untouchable such as myself can be somebody. I can pipe that bathroom, and if the **** won't flow uphill, well, that isn't my fault, can't you see I am disabled, and the turds should be taking that into account? I have rights, dangit!!


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Well if it wont go up hill pump it


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I thinks he's a ***!!!!


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Pump it, baby!! That's AlleyCat's motto, pump it baby, I like it!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

You think he's a topper or a bottom?? The Dirty Sanchez is his fav move!!!
Broke back mountain is his fav movie 
Pink fav color
Lowes is his fav supply house 
Hack plumbing his fav hobby cuz we know it ain't his career 

We are like the army use to be no **** allowed. Get out NOW!!!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I got ya phish!!!


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

You guys picked on as children? It's pretty clear the guy making posts to illicit a response but yet you allow him to control your emotions in a negative manner. That's not becoming. I'm joking but not really.


----------



## Andrew G (May 27, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Read that if you know so much.


Maybe the guy should also pick up a dictionary and a book on grammar. His bad attitude and lack of respect for professionalism in the trade is enough for me to ignore his posts from now on.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I thinks he's a ***!!!!


Hey Tex... be nice to ur new friend...lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

That is being nice I'm not riled up like some think. I think he's a mod or banned member No way is he really that moronic He's probably not even from txs


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Tex, Tex, you sure you don't have anything you'd like to share with the group? They say a drunk can recognize a fellow drunk...what makes you so sure this fellow is one of "those?"


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Idk. Just a feeling I get !!!


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Idk. Just a feeling I get !!!


Where? 

Lol let's change the subject. This could get really crazy.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Where you located. I saw u had DQ. I thought it was a txs thing !!


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

im the best non license plumber or "hack" yall would ever know.....now allencat is officially vanishing from this forum forever.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Where you located. I saw u had DQ. I thought it was a txs thing !!


I replied to your over there. Go find it. Lol.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Can't rember the title


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

What's cooking


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

No wait it was the kick me in the mouth one


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

I think Allencrap is at the point where he knows how he really sounds like. Like a true hack , that is why he is starting in with what he thinks is a humorous reply. Sorry state of mind to be in Allencrap .

Would love to see some of your work in some pictures !!! And sweeping your boss shop doesn't count.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Allencat said:


> im the best non license plumber or "hack" yall would ever know.....now allencat is officially vanishing from this forum forever.


Don't let the door hit u in ur as!!!!! Troll


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Allencat said:


> im the best non license plumber or "hack" yall would ever know.....now allencat is officially vanishing from this forum forever.


But do come back every once awhile about your curb painting job.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Plumber71 said:


> I think Allencrap is at the point where he knows how he really sounds like. Like a true hack , that is why he is starting in with what he thinks is a humorous reply. Sorry state of mind to be in Allencrap .
> 
> Would love to see some of your work in some pictures !!! And sweeping your boss shop doesn't count.


Hold on just a sec, I think I have some around here.


OK, found them.

Enjoy!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Allencat said:


> im the best non license plumber or "hack" yall would ever know.....now allencat is officially vanishing from this forum forever.


If you don't have a license you ain't a plumber so stay out hack!


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Tex, you really need to learn to use the "who quoted me" function - over there...


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

ok i get,yall are law abiding citizens on here and yall don't like to break the lawsa.yall are "gentalmen" people and yall follow rules.ok,yall don't like outlaws like me.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

You all


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

moonapprentice said:


> You all


Y'all per iPhone correction.


----------



## markkingplumbin (May 30, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Another wtf??


Yes you can get a business lic and open a plumbing business as long as you do not make over $2,000.00 on any one job her in ND. I am sure there are many states with same provisions. Look it up


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

markkingplumbin said:


> Yes you can get a business lic and open a plumbing business as long as you do not make over $2,000.00 on any one job her in ND. I am sure there are many states with same provisions. Look it up


How are you going to get a permit without a plumbing license ? Many jobs that require a permit do not exceed $2,000.00


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Look up about posting an intro


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

markkingplumbin said:


> Yes you can get a business lic and open a plumbing business as long as you do not make over $2,000.00 on any one job her in ND. I am sure there are many states with same provisions. Look it up


Not in Texas


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

markkingplumbin said:


> Yes you can get a business lic and open a plumbing business as long as you do not make over $2,000.00 on any one job her in ND. I am sure there are many states with same provisions. Look it up


Must be out West or something, never heard of it in the East. I thought at this point all states would require a plumbing license.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

James420 said:


> Must be out West or something, never heard of it in the East. I thought at this point all states would require a plumbing license.


Whaddya talking about James? Nord Dakota IS back east.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

SewerRat said:


> Whaddya talking about James? Nord Dakota IS back east.


Ahhh good grief, East for you I suppose. I'm talking bout the East East. Not the mid West East like Chicago, or the West East like Iowa. Especially not the West West, like California, or the mid West West like Idaho.

As far as I know, the I95 corridor from Maine to Florida, in those states you need a license. Out West, which to me starts in Ohio, I would think licenses were still needed, although wasn't Joe the Plumber from Ohio?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Can't we just let this thread die..


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Here in new hampshire we need a plumbing license for all jobs big or small as well as actually owning the business the only time you dont need a license is if you own the house then you can do anything you want


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

plumberkc said:


> Can't we just let this thread die..


From Overland Park I see, ranked the 7th best place to live in the US back in 2010, big shot. Just because you live in the center of the US doesn't mean you are the center of the universe, lol.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Where you located. I saw u had DQ. I thought it was a txs thing !!


We have DQ here too my bro... I'm a blizzard maniac... mmmm butterfinger and ice cream...

Pennsylvania doesn't require license to plumb except Philly and a few other city's. Like the saying... "anything goes in the Pocono's" all you need is a pick-up and hose clamps/garden hose you can do what ever you want there.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I think DQ started in Texas. Every town big or small have them and the ones in the little towns have a wall where the locals hang ther coffee mugs


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

We have them in new hampshire. My motherinlaw and i go all the time blizzards kick ass. And i was working with a plumber from pa he said the same thing about bot needing a license to plumb and was pissed he had to get an apprentice card when he moved here. Spouting off almost daily about how he had 15 years exp. and it was bull they wouldn't let him test and were making him start with year 1


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I think DQ started in Texas. Every town big or small have them and the ones in the little towns have a wall where the locals hang ther coffee mugs


I think they were in tx first. But been here in Jersey b4 my time, I'll be 36 Tuesday. My parents actually met at a DQ in the 60's so I guess if not for dairy queen I wouldn't be having this discussion lol...


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

budders said:


> We have them in new hampshire. My motherinlaw and i go all the time blizzards kick ass. And i was working with a plumber from pa he said the same thing about bot needing a license to plumb and was pissed he had to get an apprentice card when he moved here. Spouting off almost daily about how he had 15 years exp. and it was bull they wouldn't let him test and were making him start with year 1


Yep the PA hacks try and come here to work ive been with companies that have hired "experienced" guys from that state. Most of them would be attracted to starting pay of $20-$30 an hour till they found out what plumbing was really like when there are rules to follow. They're a joke never working with real codes its funny to hear them say "we have to vent every fixture here?" " this is bull crap" we would all just laugh as they lasted about a week b4 they crossed back over the Delaware River to make their $7 an hour, because it was too hard here for them to deal with life.


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

Whats the state/city that lets u plumb without a license?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Allencat said:


> Whats the state/city that lets u plumb without a license?


In the state of confusion. Go troll somewhere else.

Thread closed.


----------

